# Dying Anacharis



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

If you see lots of transparent leaves coming off you are probably low on iron..
There are two ways of growing it, one with bright light and lots of nutrients.
The other is in slightly darker tank with neglected water full of fish and plant waste. the second method makes them shoot out long roots.

A prat of the stem may look like it is checking out and drop to the floor. Keep an eye on it, don't just pull it out. It will very likely start a new root and plantlet from it.

I actually need to start growing some out again. My fishes eat it faster than I can grow it. Especially the angelfishes.


----------



## midevil mike (May 30, 2016)

How would I check for low iron, and then supplement it?


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

You would need to buy a Iron test kit, then buy something like Seachem Flourish Iron.

As for the plant itself, I don't have any advice. I bought some a few weeks ago and most of it melted. I managed to salvage the very tops of the plants which are still green. Whether they'll do anything or not remains to be seen. Any rhyming in the previous sentence was not intentional.


----------



## midevil mike (May 30, 2016)

I bought searchem equilibrium and have applied it. It seems to contain quite a few minerals including iron, far to many to track and control individually. Can anyone suggest which minerals are priority enough to manage individually? Also, how can I tell if I need to add nutrients? Thanks in advance for the patience in answering a newbie's endless, probably remedial questions.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Iron is used up vey quickly. Without it , leaves turn clear and drop off.
What size tank are you running. I'm sure with that info someone could chime in how much iron you need to add.
It will likely be more than once weekly. I keep my stuff as low tech as possible, and use Tertra PLantamin, it contains some iron, but very little in the line of NPK.


----------



## midevil mike (May 30, 2016)

55gal tank.As of right now, 4 skirted tetras(was 5 but I lost one), 4 asst mollies, 1 otocinculus, 1 rainbow shark and 1 mystery snail. Sounds like iron is an important part. I must confess, I don't know what PNK is.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

NPK stands for Nitrogen (N), Phosphorus (P), and Potassium (K), the principal elements of chemical fertilizers. Some believe this is all you need for healthy plants, however there are many (27+) macro/micro nutrients required.


----------

